# Strange happenings with Penguin tetra, HELP



## danielle2323 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi all, need some help, I have 3 penguin tetras and over the last 2 days I have noticed that one in particular has started to lose its colour, it looks like its turning milky and it has also took to hiding and very rarely comes out for a swim:sad:

If any one can help I would really appreciate it


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm sorry I cant help as I don't know much about tetras but I hope he gets well soon


----------



## danielle2323 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks anyway, I hope he's better soon too!!


----------

